# Please HELP US WIN!!!!



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi everyone!
My bf has entered a competition for his dream car to have for a year! 
Hes soo excited and is currently 4th in 104 entries!

I was wondering if everyone could vote for us please?  The link is:
NEW CITROÃ‹N DS3 official website

And just click the vote for this picture!

The picture is of me and my bf and Roxie dog on top of mt snowdon!  Please help us win! 
You can vote once each day so ur help would be brilliant!!! Thank you my lovelys!

*CURRENT PLACING: 336 VOTES - 4th out of 797 *

xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I voted for you =)

*Blonde Moment* Where is mount snowdown? It looks amazing!!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I voted for you! Good Luck!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Voted!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've voted - fingers crossed for you now


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> I voted for you =)
> 
> *Blonde Moment* Where is mount snowdown? It looks amazing!!





RachyBobs said:


> I voted for you! Good Luck!!!


Thank you my darlings!!! Please spread the word to friend on here as it really would make my bfs year!

PS mt snowdon is the highest peak in england and wales but is located in north wales!  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Voted!!





Fleur said:


> I've voted - fingers crossed for you now


Thank you!!!!!!    x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Its so beautiful!! Thats it now im googling places to stay!! Im coming mt snowdown im coming............. nanananananan!! lol That was my superwoman impression, I know - I know Failed!! Lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Its so beautiful!! Thats it now im googling places to stay!! Im coming mt snowdown im coming............. nanananananan!! lol That was my superwoman impression, I know - I know Failed!! Lol


It took us 4 hours to climb! hmy: but im a wuss sooooo thats probs why hehe i was very proud of roxie doggie  hehe 4 hours to get up and 2 hrs to get back down!!!! 

You can see a live webcam of snowdon somewhere on the net  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

We just need 8 more votes to put us in 1st!!!!!   x


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

ive voted for you  can you return the favour and vote me on my thread lol


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

kelseye said:


> ive voted for you  can you return the favour and vote me on my thread lol


Voted! Good luck! 



francesandjon said:


> Voted!


Thank you!  iou rep  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Come on guys! one more vote and were 2nd! were joint 2nd atm!!!  x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay! :wink:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

have voted. good luck x


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Voted, good luck


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Okay! :wink:





celicababe1986 said:


> have voted. good luck x





MADCAT said:


> Voted, good luck


Thank you  We are in 1st!!   IOU rep (EDIT: Sent REP ) xx


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

voted for you! Good luck!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> voted for you! Good luck!


Thank you!!!! 

You can vote once a day so please please please vote when u remember to again?!  Ill give everyone rep to say thank you, wen it lets me give rep again  x

(SENT REP TO HAMSTER )


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

voted for you, good luck!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Starlite said:


> voted for you, good luck!


Thank you!!!  were going good so far! tell ur friends! lol We need all the help we can get!  x

(EDIT: SENT REP to Starlite)


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I voted


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> I voted


Thank you!!!!! xx

(Rep sent )


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

voted hun :smile5:.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

I voted  Fingers crossed  Nicole xx


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Hi everyone!
> My bf has entered a competition for his dream car to have for a year!
> Hes soo excited and is currently 4th in 104 entries!
> 
> ...


All done! good luck


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

I have voted for you Good Luck


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> voted hun :smile5:.





Fuzzbugs!x said:


> I voted  Fingers crossed  Nicole xx





bullet said:


> All done! good luck





Pam/Holly said:


> I have voted for you Good Luck


Thank you guys,
Please keep spreading the word.. i maybe offline soon as my poor budgie is very poorly  :crying: x

(All you lot have rep now  )


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Voted too.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I voted for you


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Voted too.





Marcia said:


> I voted for you


Thank you  x


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Voted. Good Luck


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

voted again, what number are you at today?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

voted 

tottally off the subject but i have the same doggy backpack for my boys


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

I voted too x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Have voted for you again today, how are you doing on there now?? good luck!! x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Voted again today x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

*UPDATE*

Thank you so much everyone! We are 1st with 60 votes today and the 2nd placer has 37!   thanks to you guys we are winning by miles!!! The competition goes on until March 23rd so drop by now and again and vote if u have time 

Thank you so much everyone and remember you can vote more then once! but only once a day!!!!!!  I wish i could give you all rides in the car as a thank you!!!  bob to the coast for an ice cream etc hehe x

(Reminder for me: Everyone before this post should have got rep for there vote  x)


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Thank you so much everyone! We are 1st with 60 votes today and the 2nd placer has 37!   thanks to you guys we are winning by miles!!! The competition goes on until March 23rd so drop by now and again and vote if u have time
> 
> Thank you so much everyone and remember you can vote more then once! but only once a day!!!!!!  I wish i could give you all rides in the car as a thank you!!!  bob to the coast for an ice cream etc hehe x


Whats the car ? , good luck


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

H0lly said:


> Whats the car ? , good luck


Its the new citroen DS3 or something? (my bfs the one whos entered)

NEW CITROÃN DS3 official website

My bf's so excited! and would like to say thank you for everyones support so far  x


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Its the new citroen DS3 or something? (my bfs the one whos entered)
> 
> NEW CITROÃN DS3 official website
> 
> My bf's so excited! and would like to say thank you for everyones support so far  x


Cool, voted for you


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

H0lly said:


> Cool, voted for you


Thank you  x

(EDIT: Rep given to Holly)


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

voted


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

voted - good luck


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Flissy said:


> voted





pa2k84 said:


> voted - good luck


Thank you!!!!  xxx

(EDIT: Rep given to flissy and pa2k84)


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Voted again today


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Voted again today


me too


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

And I've just voted from my grandma's laptop


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i voted for you, good luck,xx


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Voted .......


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

ok voted again for u!


----------



## Ivory (Dec 17, 2009)

Voted 
I've bookmarked it too, so I will vote again, and again lol
GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Voted for you


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG! You guys are great!!! Thank you soooo much! Im slowly getting through the rep!!! 

  

We are doing extremely well!!!!!!! Thanks to you guys!!!!  x

(EDIT: Everyone up to this post has there rep  ) x


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Voted again!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Voted again today, when does it close?


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

voted, good lk x


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Voted


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

there you go, i voted


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you soooo much everyone! The competition ends 23rd March i think...  im not sure! But please vote whenever u have a minute!!!  x


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

voted again


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> voted again


Thank you!!!!!!  omg were at 89 votes and 1st out of 134 ppl!!!!!!    Thanks to all u lots! hehe x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thank you!!!!!!  omg were at 89 votes and 1st out of 134 ppl!!!!!!    Thanks to all u lots! hehe x


We all stick together


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Voted for today.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you ppl who have voted this afternoon  x


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Only just caught up with this,voted straight away. :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> Only just caught up with this,voted straight away. :thumbup:


Thank you  x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have just voted again for you, xxx


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

i voted for you x


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Ive just voted, good luck.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> i have just voted again for you, xxx





noogsy said:


> i voted for you x





petforum said:


> Ive just voted, good luck.


Thank you soooooo much!!!!!  were doing soooooo well!!!!!!  x


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

100 votes for you....

....just voted again!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Just voted again.
How many votes has the second placed person?


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Voted again. .


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Voted good luck x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you again my lovelys! Im slowly getting threw giving rep so plz be patient  hehe
Wow are we really over 100?  just guna check!! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

rona said:


> Just voted again.
> How many votes has the second placed person?


Wow 107! Thank you everyone! Please keep voting though! I new picture is in 2nd place with 55+ votes and that wasnt there yesterday!!! 

We might be in trouble!!!!  xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Second place with a new picture is at 61 votes!!!  x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Second place with a new picture is at 61 votes!!!  x


You're miles ahead and we'll be voting again tomorrow!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

How are we doing today?  x


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

voted again for you


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Voted for you  Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you my lovelys!  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Voted again today, how are you doing with it today?


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Voted for you-good luck x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Voted again, how's it all going?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for todays votes! Really need to keep it up! 2nd place has 85 votes or something so they are closing the gap!!!  x


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Voted again!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thanks for todays votes! Really need to keep it up! 2nd place has 85 votes or something so they are closing the gap!!!  x


Bumping up the thread for those that haven't voted


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Closing the gap!   x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Closing the gap!   x


Will vote again x


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

voted again


----------



## jsuk66 (Mar 19, 2009)

:thumbup:Voted!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

:smile5:Voted as well,


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

voted for ya again!!


----------



## ManyPaul (Dec 7, 2008)

Voted for you


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you everyone!   were getting more and more competition!  x


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

voted again


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

How we doing today?  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Less and Less votes in it now! we are at 143 and the 2nd placer is at 116 

Please keep voting!  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just done todays vote hun xx.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Just done todays vote hun xx.


Thank you  Just given more rep to everyone lol slowly getting there!  x


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

i voted for you! good luck!!!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

voted again


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

146 just now.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i just voted...good luck!!! x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Zayna said:


> i voted for you! good luck!!!





mumof5 said:


> voted again





noogsy said:


> 146 just now.





RockRomantic said:


> i just voted...good luck!!! x


Thank you my lovelys!  We need to keep this up if were going to come 1st! I wish i could come round n give everyone chocolate to say thank you for helping!  lol x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thank you my lovelys!  We need to keep this up if were going to come 1st! I wish i could come round n give everyone chocolate to say thank you for helping!  lol x


aww that thoughts nice! will be fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Voted today x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Were at 151 and the 2nd placer has 130!!!!!  HELP?!?!?!?!?! x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

just read this and voted you now have 152

juliex


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Voted again so you're up to 153


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

154   xx


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

voted! how you doing?


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Voted 157!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If you have more than one computer but they are on the same modem can you vote from each computer?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

voted! good luck!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i voted again


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> If you have more than one computer but they are on the same modem can you vote from each computer?


Tried that lol it doesnt work!  x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

You're up to 165 now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i just voted for you again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Theres just 20 votes in it now! We were miles ahead before!  think we might loose 1st place soon!  x


----------



## jackle (Oct 8, 2009)

what's this vote? I want england if they're in it!


sequeena said:


> You're up to 165 now


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Some how I've missed this thread don't know how but I've voted for you now.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

jackle said:


> what's this vote? I want england if they're in it!


See the first post x


----------



## jackle (Oct 8, 2009)

where do you go to vote?


jackle said:


> what's this vote? I want england if they're in it!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

jackle said:


> where do you go to vote?


See the first post lol.... it explains everything x


----------



## jackle (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't see, my speach software only shows the second post that someone posts


Paws&Claws said:


> See the first post x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Have voted for you again  good luck


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

170 just voted.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Ta  x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I have to wait until this evening to vote again since I voted late yesterday x


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

171 votes 


ar eyou winning????


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been voting everyday since you posted this on here. I think your pic is the nicest!! It has meaning to it! Wish I could walk for 4 hours without keeling over!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> I have been voting everyday since you posted this on here. I think your pic is the nicest!! It has meaning to it! Wish I could walk for 4 hours without keeling over!!


We walked for 4 hours up hill...... then got to the top.... then walked 2 hours back down  lol so it was about 6 hours in total  I was very proud of Roxie dog hehe thank you for voting! x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

HELP!!!!!!!!!

were at 171 and in 2nd!!!  The 1st placer is at 173!!!!!  :crying: x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg how many days till its over? I cant vote till tomorrow but Ive voted every day so far.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

23rd march  but they seem to be getting so many votes! weve just gone up 2 n they went up 2 at the same time!!!! :crying: x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Voting now and omg!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Voted, good luck.
Will add your link to my FB for all my friends to vote x


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

up to 184 now - good luck


----------



## tillymaud (Jan 22, 2010)

I'v voted Good Luck


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone! Just about to check our progress!!!  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aw... Weve dropped loads  Thank you for all ur support guys and please keep voting! We are 15 votes behind now  But going well at 2nd x


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

189


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

voted again xxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

voted again, 192 votes


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

voted again,xxxxx,


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Just voted again and will continue to do so.:thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for ur votes today guys! We are still 10 votes behind!  x


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I just voted again!! Come on people!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

hey hun i have voted again xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the votes guys but were 25 votes behind now  gutting lol x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just voted

Good Luck


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

voted again


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i voted again


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Voted again x


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Done again and bump.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Voted for you!!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Tis done ......pics great b t w :smile5:
Clare xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have voted again for today,xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Just going to check todays progress  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Bugger  Were 30 votes behind today x


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

218 votes xxxxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone! x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Will vote again after 11pm

Everyone should share to there FB


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

hiya; still voting each time online

good luck hope u get loads more !!!!!!!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

222 now....best of luck


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

BUMP good luck sweetie.x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Just checking progress! Trying to catch up on rep lol!  x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

224 now xxxx


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

228


----------



## foxy81 (Jan 19, 2010)

voted for you xx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I have put it in my fb status for you!! You never know...people might be feeling generous!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> I have put it in my fb status for you!! You never know...people might be feeling generous!!


thats a good idea, i have voted again!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone... just checkin todays progress x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Bump bump, please vote people, done mine for today


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Hi everyone!
> My bf has entered a competition for his dream car to have for a year!
> Hes soo excited and is currently 4th in 104 entries!
> 
> ...


Done again and bumping up with the link to save going to page one.:lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Bump Bump  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh no  We are 3rd today!!! and miles behind!!!! :crying: Please keep voting!! x


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

238


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Done and dusted. :thumbup:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

voted.... x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!! Cant believe how far behind we are from 1st!  Please tell ur friends!!!! x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Were 66 votes behind today  3rd place behind kids in a trolley and diver lady!!!!! Please vote?!?!!  x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Bump and voted x


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

voted


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys! Were miles behind! I duno where they are getting them votes from!  x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Have just voted again.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have also voted again,xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

, it says Ive voted today and I havent, Ive just got up:blush:, thats not fair it wont let me


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I voted. Whats the placing now?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

We are 3rd  x


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

259 this morning


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

260,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i just voted again,xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

How we doing?  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Falling behind guys... were 200+ votes behind 1st  x


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

269 votes xx


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmm strange, tried to vote but it said that someone has already voted fro this IP. But I havent! Sorry!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Hmmm strange, tried to vote but it said that someone has already voted fro this IP. But I havent! Sorry!


It keeps saying that for me too, and I havent been able to vote in days.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

It's let me vote.
They may have set a limit for the maximum number of votes from any IP address.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

it let me vote again,xxxxxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

voted again


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys! Please keep trying  x


----------



## wispa1 (Jan 25, 2010)

I voted too!

Good Luck


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok it worked this morning! Voted!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

:thumbup:.................

and ttt


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, we are 309 votes behind first!  x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i just voted again, ...come on everyone, lets help them win, xxx......


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Everyones stopped voting for us!  We've only got a couple votes in one day!  We are 4th now and 30 odd behind 3rd place! Please help guys!!! xx


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Hi everyone!
> My bf has entered a competition for his dream car to have for a year!
> Hes soo excited and is currently 4th in 104 entries!
> 
> ...


Done again and bumped up the link.


----------



## susiehlh (Feb 18, 2010)

been and voted good luck
sue xx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

voted again


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

aw i forgot yesterday:crying:
sorry noogsy x


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I voted yesterday!! And again just now!!


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

292 love noogsy


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Just voted!! x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've voted again too.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Ive only just seen this so i voted!  i will vote when ever im online xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i voted again today, sorry didnt vote yesterday as i didnt come on here,


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We are at 300 today  130 behind 3rd though! Dont dare see how far we are behind 1st lol Please keep voting!  x


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

301 this morning


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I just voted again  keep ya fingers crossed!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i just voted again, think your 306 ??? good luck,


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

307 noogsy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yay it let me vote today.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Voted 311! Come on People!! Get your vote on!!!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i voted


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i havent voted over the past couple days..i totally forgot to be honest...have voted today x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

voted again, you have about 319 votes now,


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

voted again!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Please keep voting guys!!!! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Keep voting guys pleeeeeease!!! xx


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Voted!  331 votes!!


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

i have voted


----------



## jadus2003 (Feb 18, 2010)

voted,lovely picture!x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone please keep voting! You can vote once each day!  x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

voted today


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

voted today,i think your 344,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

voted today, your about 348,xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank yoooooou!  x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Voted again and bumped


----------

